# Notice: Site Maintenance Tonight



## Andy R (Jan 18, 2010)

We will be doing some work on the servers tonight started around 9:00 pm CST (GMT -6 hours). We will be closing the site down during this work so you will see a site down message while it's going on. The downtime could up to 4-6 hours but we hope it will be much shorter. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, Andy!


----------



## HowieSun (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## HowieSun (Jan 18, 2010)

BTW, may I sneak this in here... I just love the colors and theme of your site. So easy to look at and navigate.  =)


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Howie! I had nothing to do with it, thats why it looks good!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 22, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Thanks Howie! I had nothing to do with it, thats why it looks good!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for the heads up... continue cleaning spams!...


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2010)

CookLikeJulia, this was a week ago, no worries about it tonight.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,
please look at the header dates on these posts...This was done already, No need to worry about tonight!!!
kadesma


----------

